# Listenfeld



## TodesengelAzrael (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
nachdem ich in der Suche nix gefunden hab, versuch ichs mal so: Wie kann man ein Listenfeld erstellen, das nicht aufklappt, sondern schon offen ist? Also ich kenns nur von VBASIC, da hieß es glaub ich Extended Listenfeld. Es sieht aus wie ein Textfeld, nur hat es eben einen festen Inhalt, von dem man auch per Strg mehrere auswählen kann.


----------



## Fabian H (12. Dezember 2003)

```
<select [...] size="4">
```


----------



## TodesengelAzrael (12. Dezember 2003)

Und wenn ich jetz mehrere markiere, wird dann der value Wert einfach addiert, oder was geschieht mit dem dann? ALso ich mein der Wert, der beim Versand z.B. an PHPTest.php gesendet wird.


----------

